# verwischter Hintergrund



## Chandini (22. Juli 2004)

Hi Leute!

Bastel grad an der Seite von nem Bekannten und hab da jetzt ein Problem.
Er hat mir seine Vorstellungen in PowerPoint zusammengebastelt. 
Dabei soll oben auf jeder Seite sein Firmenlogo auf nem grauen Hintergrund sein. 

Der Hintergrund ist zum Teil nur grau. Der untere Rand ist grau verwischt. 
Hier mal ein Link zum Bild
Bild 
Ist nämlich ein bisschen schwer zu beschreiben. 

Das Problem ist jetzt folgendes: 
Wenn ich dieses Bild einfach so einfüge, dann hab ich zwar den passenden Hintergrund, aber ich kann da nichts mehr drauf schreiben. Wenn ich das über ein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm versuch, dann krieg ich das nicht so hin, wie es aussehen sollte. 
In dem verwischten Rand muss auch Schrift rein, es ist also auch nicht möglich, nur den verwischten Rand als Bild zu nehmen. 
Und wenn ich den kompletten Hintergrund mit Schrift aus PowerPoint rauskopiere und ein Bild draus mache, dann ist die Schrift sehr unscharf, wenn ich das Fenster vom Internet Explorer maximiere. 

Gibt es irgendwie eine Möglichkeit, so einen Hintergrund mit HTML umzusetzen? 

vlg, Ines


----------



## Coranor (22. Juli 2004)

Wieso nicht einfach eine Tabelle oder ein div und dort das Bild als Hintergrund festlegen? 

Wie das geht und mehr dazu gibt's hier: http://de.selfhtml.org/html/tabellen/gestaltung.htm#hintergrund

Bei weiteren Fragen immer her damit...


----------



## Chandini (22. Juli 2004)

Hat mir schon weitergeholfen...

Danke schön


----------

